

Troubleshooting using Strace (2008) - mootothemax
http://www.hokstad.com/5-simple-ways-to-troubleshoot-using-strace.html

======
mootothemax
In trying to work out why a PHP command line script was hanging, I remembered
about the strace command and found this article to be a good refresher.

Hope it helps someone else :)

